# Bau eines Wasserfalles



## jochen (19. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

Nachdem wir von euch wertvolle Tips und Anregungen zu unseren Teichbau bekommen haben, versuchen wir sie momentan umzusetzen.   

Doch leider regnet es heute bei uns in strömen, und somit nutze ich die Zeit um euch mit unseren zweiten Bauabschnitt zu löchern.   

Wir haben vor uns einen Wasserfall zu bauen. 
Der Verlauf hat einen Höhenunterschied von 2,5m auf einer Strecke von nur 3,0m! (also sehr steil)

Bild 1, das Brett hält unser Sohnemann so gut wie es geht in Waage,   dabei sieht man wie steil der Bachlauf ist.

 

Bild 2, Gesamtansicht.

 

Bild 3, sehr laienhaft eingezeichnet wie der Bachlauf mal laufen soll.

 

Unsere Fragen hierzu stellen sich nicht zur Technik und Filterung sondern wie wir das gestalten könnten.

Es sollte alles sehr natürlich aussehen, zB mit Natursteinen die zur Trockenmauer passen.

Meine Fragen gehen eher in die Richtung, wie kann man diese Steine fixieren ohne das alles abrutscht. 
Momentan haben wir den Hang terrassenförmig abgetragen, wobei die einzelnen Stufen wegen des extremen Gefälles nur 50cm. breit sind.

Der Boden ist stark lehmhaltig und hat dadurch einen guten Stand.


----------



## Wolfgang03 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo,

kann ich dir einen Tip zu geben: Schau doch mal rein bei www.ehl.de. Du kannst dort die Produktbroschüre online lesen. Auf ca. Seite 133 sind statische Hinweise gegeben, wie du einen Hang mit Pflanzsteinen abfangen kannst. Muss nur die untere Reihe in Beton gesetzt werden. Je nach Neigung und Steingrösse kann man damit sehr steile Hänge abfangen.

Diese Steine bekommst du ja heute sehr günstig in fast jedem Baumarkt.

Ist jetzt nicht so, dass ich persönlich diese Lösung optisch prickelnd finde. Aber wenn du damit sozusagen nur die Grundstruktur deines Bachlaufes anlegst, kannst du die Steine dann auffüllen und mit was auch immer optisch überdecken. Die würden dann nur den statischen Untergrund bilden.

Gruss
Wolfgang03


----------



## bonsai (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Moin Jochen,
wieso steil??
Lege doch einfach eine Schleife (Mäander) ein, damit verlägerst Du den Bachlauf und hast weniger statische Probleme. Lass doch einfach den Bach in Stufen von links nach rechts jeweils über einen kleinen Wasserfall laufen. So musst Du keine große Fall- bzw. Fließgeschwindigkeit in Kauf nehmen. Das Wasser kann relativ ruhig jede Stufe entlang laufen und fällt wenn der rechte bzw. linke Anschlag erreicht ist über einen flachen Stein auf die nächste Stufe.
Ich denke so kannst Du den vorgesehenen Platz gut ausnutzen und die optische Einpassung in deine Trockenmauer sollte auch sehr schön gelingen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## jochen (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo,

Danke euch beiden für die schnellen Antworten.

Eine Kombination aus euren Tips, wäre eine gute Lösung.  

Also solche Pflanzsteine finde ich persönlich nicht besonders schön, aber als Grundgerüst, ist das eine tolle Idee.
Man müsste sie dann mit viel Geschick dekorieren,...  ich denke das müsste zu machen sein.

Durch Norberts Tip mit den _Spitzkehren_ würde auch Ruhe in den Bachlauf kommen...Klasse,    

Also das fängt schon mal gut an, vielleicht kommen ja noch mal ein paar Anregungen.


----------



## Kalle (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallöchen,

hab zwar keine Antwort parat, aber dieses Thema interressiert mich auch. 

Habe so ähnliches auch vor......


Also her mit den Antworten  

gruß morphantro


----------



## Wolfgang (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo Jochen
erstmal müsste man wissen wieviel Wasser soll da runter plätschern. Unter 10000l/h wirkt der Wasserfall überhabt nicht, also eher mehr.

Die einzelnen Stufen würde ich im Unterbau mit Rasenkanten oder änlichem abfangen und das Bachbett soweit wie Möglich mit dem Boden vorgestalten. Darauf dann großzügig Folie auslegen und deine Steine darauf verlegen. Dabei musst du auf Staustellen achten , wo das Wasser dann überlaufen kann.Dann das ganze mit Trockenmörtel ausfugen und wenn alles liegt mit Wasser besprühen. Es bildet sich eine dünne harte Schicht über die mann dann einen Probelauf starten kann. Wenn dann noch umgebaut werden muss , die Oberfläche aufbrechen und Umgestalten. Erst wenn alles funktioniert mehrfach mit Wasser begießen und das ganze aushärten lassen.

Bei mir und einigen Freunden hat sich die Bauweise bewährt.


----------



## bonsai (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Moin,
die Wassermenge halte ich nicht für so entscheidend, vorausgesetzt die Bauart ist der Menge angepasst. Ich persönlich mag eher ein ruhiges Plätschern, das dezent im Hintergrund zu hören ist. Bei größeren Wassermengen müssen dann die Übergänge zwischen den Stufen weicher gearbeitet werden. Da der Wasserfall gegenüber der Hauswand liegt werden die Geräusche auch noch schön reflektiert, sollte das Schlafzimmer zum Teich hinliegen, kanndas in der Stille der Nacht sehr auftragen.

Wichtig ist noch,dass die Stufen nicht gleich hoch erscheinen und die Wasserfälle in die jeweils nächste Stufe nicht immer ganz am Ende sind,sondern dass das etwas variiert.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## jochen (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo Wolfgang,

10000l/h. mein Teich hat ja nur 8000ltr. Volumen, das wäre mir zu viel, ich möchte ja nicht den ganzen Hang als Wasserfall benutzen sondern eher als Steingarten oder Steinlandschaft. 
Dazwischen soll sich ein kleiner Bachlauf mit einer breite von ca. 40cm schlängeln.
Ich habe einmal gelesen, (weiß aber nicht mehr wo ) das man pro cm Bachlauf ca. 100ltr/h rechnen sollte.
Das wäre bei meiner Bachlaufpumpe, einer Atlantis110 bei diesem Höhenunterschied ca 4000ltr/h, müsste also hinkommen, hoff ich zumindest...  

Das mit den Rasenkantensteinen wäre dann eine ähnliche Lösung wie sie dein Namensvetter Wolfgang 03 geschrieben hat. Also auf dieser Art möchte ich bauen, ob nun mit Rasenkantensteinen oder Pflanzstufen muss ich noch austesten. Ich habe noch alte Waschbetontreppenstufen die könnte ich auch als _Gerippe_ verwenden.

Das mit dem Trockenmörtel finde ich gut, nun ja ich bin kein Maurer aber wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist Trockenmörtel in trockener Form wie eine Art Sand mit der man modelieren kann, und wenn man das dann begiest, hart wird wie normaler Mörtel...hoffentlich hab ich das richtig verstanden?? 

Na ja ich werd mal danach googeln.

Eine Frage habe ich noch dazu.

Hat der Trockenmörtel Stoffe in sich die das Wasser schaden könnten, oder ist das eher unbedenklich?

Auf jeden Fall bin ich wieder einen Schritt weiter...besten Dank.


----------



## jochen (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo Norbert,

Die Pumpe kann man regeln, wenn das Geräusch zu sehr auf die Blase drückt  werd ich die Leistung nachts reduzieren.
Das Schlafzimmer liegt um die Ecke.  

Deinen Tip mit den versetzten Stufen und Übergängen werde ich zur Auflockerung verwenden.

Ich muss schon sagen ihr helft.   DANKE.

PS. 
Da ich die Pumpe regeln kann möchte ich sie im Winter auf kleinster Stufe als Eisfreihalter benutzen.
Ich habe vor in den Pumpschlauch ein Y-Ventil einzubauen, denn Bachlauf im Winter am Ventil abzustellen, damit das  Wasser kurz oberhalb des Teiches wieder in denselben laufen kann.
Meint ihr das funktioniert??


----------



## Wolfgang (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo Jochen
du hast das richtig verstanden mit dem Trockenmörtel. Nur nicht begießen sondern mit einer Sprayflasche, die man für Blumen benutzt oder ähnlichem ganz leicht besprühen. Du brauchst ja nur eine ganz dünne Schicht zum probieren.
Die Rasenkanten sind für den Unterbau gedacht und nacher nicht mehr zu sehen.
Wenn Wetter besser gibts ein Bild von meinem kleinen Wasserfall.


----------



## Kurt (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo Jochen!

So ein Hang gehört zuerst soweit gesichert, dass nix mehr abrutschen kann – durch Wasserbausteine am Besten, die lassen dann eine natürliche Integrierung des Bachlaufs zu wobei die Rinne für den Bach so großzügig wie möglich vorgeformt werden sollte, damit auch evtl. auftretendes Spritzwasser, was bei diesem Gefälle sicher stellenweise auftritt,  innerhalb des Bachbeets bleibt.
Bei entsprechender Bepflanzung kann dann der gesamte Hang sehr natürlich wirken. 

Die Folie so verlegen, dass von außen keine Erde eingespült werden kann (Drainage hangseitig wie beim Teich).  Am Fuß jeden steileren Abschnitts muß in der Folie ein genügend stabiles Fundament für den Aufbau vorhanden sein.
In die Folie werden möglichst verschieden geformte Kiesel eingemauert, damit das Wasser nicht so zwischen den Steinen verschwindet.  Dadurch kommt man auch mit weit weniger  Umwälzung aus (mir genügt das leise Plätzern von 800 l / Stunde . 

Im Anhang mein 1. Wasserfall: der ist zwar nur ca. 1 m hoch, dafür aber beinahe senkrecht. 
Insgesamt habe ich auch ca. 2,7 m Höhenunterschied, welche ich durch verschieden steile Bachläufe und Wasserfälle überbrücke.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## jochen (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

hallo Kurt,

Jaaaaaaaaaaaa so könnte ich mir das vorstellen, am besten gefällt mir bei deinen Wasserfall der nahtlose Übergang der Steine vom Wasserfall in den Teich.
So etwas hat mir gestern schon bei katjas Teichvorstellung gefallen, größere Steine unterwasser das kann ich mir zumindest an einer Stelle des Teiches gut vorstellen.
So ergeben sich dann auch Verstecke für Tiere.



> Bei entsprechender Bepflanzung kann dann der gesamte Hang sehr natürlich wirken.



Könntest du mir bitte ein paar Pflanzen nennen die sich bei dir bewährt haben?

Danke auch noch für den Tip mit der Drainage...hätt ich glatt vergessen.    

@ Wolfgang,

freu mich schon auf deine Bilder


----------



## Wolfgang (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo
hier die versprochenen Bilder


            


Eigendlich ist es nur die Verbindung vom Pflanzenfilter zum Teich und die ist als Bachlauf ausgefallen.  
Übrigens, hier hängt eine Aquamax 10000 dran   
Sollten noch Fragen sein, bitte her damit. Ich werde versuchen alles zu beantworten.


----------



## jochen (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo Wolfgang,

Vielen Dank für die schönen Bilder, am besten daran gefällt mir die natürlich wirkende Bepflanzung.    
Fragen hätte ich noch einige... 

Nochmals Zwecks den Trockenmörtel,

- wie _dick_ hast du den Trockenmörtel auf die Folie aufgebracht in denen du deine Steine etc. gesetzt hast?
- hast du zwischen Folie und Trockenmörtel noch ein Flies verwendet?
- wie verhält sich die Trockenmörtelschicht im Winter, friert die nicht auf?

Du wolltest ja Fragen von mir, das hast du nun davon.


----------



## Wolfgang (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo Jochen
kein Problem, wie gesagt, her mit den Fragen.  
Mich hatte es früher auch gestört , wenn man nur Steine in das Bachbett gelegt hat, verschwandt das Wasser dazwischen.
Der Trockenmörtel besteht aus Rheinsand 02 und Zement, Mischung 1 zu 2-3. Ich habe ihn dann zwischen die Steine gefüllt und die Steine dann abgefegt. Nach geschmack kann man dann die Steine rausgucken lassen oder bündig einfugen.Die Stärke beträgt von 2 bis ca 10cm oder mehr.Wie gesagt , das Ganze mit einer Sprühflasche benetzten. Wenn alles passt, mehrfach richtig nass machen. Das wird dann hart wie Sau. 
Bei mir hällt es schon einige Jahre und bis auf kleinere Stellen ist alles ok.
Zur Bepflanzung, die wird so dicht und hoch, das man die Wand dahinter nicht mehr sieht und bis ins Wasser rankt.
Hier ein Foto von 2004 , noch mitten im Umbau. Nix mehr zu sehen von Steinen.

 

Ich hab leider kein Foto vom ganzen Dschungel


----------



## jochen (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo,

Danke nochmals zu allen Antworten zu diesen Thema.

@ Wolfgang,

ich werde es mit den Trockenmörtel probieren.


----------



## Wolfgang (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo Jochen
gieb mal laut, wies geklappt hat, am besten mit Foto


----------



## jochen (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo Wolfgang und alle Anderen,

mach ich, sobald es der Wettergott zulässt, bei uns gibt es momentan Überschwemmungen im ganzen Tal.
Wenn alles wieder iO. ist beginne ich mit den Bau des Wasserfalles.


----------



## Kurt (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo Jochen!

Für mich entsprechende Bepflanzung im Bachumfeld ist fast alles, was nicht zu viele Blüten und Blätter ins Bachbett einbringt:
niedere, langsam wachsende Gräser;   __ Farne;  Dachwurz;  niedere LilienartenPrimeln;  __ Bodendecker wie __ Günsel, __ Pfennigkraut,  ;  __ Mädesüß; __ Immergrün, __ Efeu ……
__ Mohn und ähnlich ‚blätternde’  Pflanzen nicht direkt über dem Bachbett. 
Natürlich sind auch Nutzpflanzen sehr erfreulich, die im Vorbeigehen gerochen oder geerntet werden können -  wie Minze, Melisse, Walderdbeeren, Duftrosen usw.

Im Bachbett ist bei mir nur was zufällig wächst –  da die Umwälzung nicht immer läuft.

Die Steine habe ich  mit Zement-/Sandmischung 1:2-3  in den Wasserfall gemauert – das hält jetzt das 3. Jahr und kann ‚beklettert’ werden.  
Flachbettzonen sind bei mir noch mit lose geschlichteten Kieseln gefüllt, darum verschwindet das Wasser dazwischen – aber ich will ja für später auch noch was zu tun haben.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


P.S.: im Anhang  ein Foto des 2. Wasserfalls, der ist bisher nur geschlichtet und bietet jede Menge Versteckmöglichkeiten für Tiere  (wer findet die kleine __ Ringelnatter darauf?)


----------



## jochen (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo Kurt,

Danke für den Tip zu den Pflanzen.

mhhhhhhhhhhhhmm ?    

Könnte DAS die kleine Natter sein?


----------



## Kurt (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Bingo!!!!!!!!     (wirst in Zukunft "Jochen Adlerauge" genannt)


----------



## jochen (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo Kurt,

wenn du wüsstest was ich für ne riesige Brille trage... 

ich hab überlegt,   die hält sich bestimmt in der Nähe des Wassers auf, und da mein Augenarzt sein Fach versteht hab ich sie erkannt.


----------



## Andreas1306 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo Jochen,

schau Dir doch mal meinen Wasserfall an. 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2613

Ist, wie man sieht noch nicht fertig, aber im Grunde habe ich ja die gleiche Problematik wie Du, steiler Hang.

Wenn Du fragen hast, gerne.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## jochen (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Ups...Hallo Andreas,

habe deine Antwort irgentwie übersehen...sorry   

Fragen zum Technischen und vom Grundgedanken her habe ich momentan eigentlich keine mehr.
Was mich aber interessieren würde wären ein paar Bilder vom weiteren Bau deines Wasserfalles, vor allem wie du deine Natursteine einbettest.

Besten Dank im voraus..


----------



## jochen (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo,

Habe heute mit dem Bau des Wasserfalles begonnen.
Gestern wurde mit den Unimog 5,2 Tonnen Diabassteine _frisch_ aus den Steinbruch geholt.
Und heute gings los, die großen Steine hat mir ein Kumpel mit dem Bagger gesetzt. (sie dienen als Grundgerüst und geben dem Hang Halt)

 

meine größte Sorge war das ein Stein aus der Baggerschaufel fällt und in den Teich rutscht...  mit Stemmeisen wurde wenigstens ein wenig gesichert...

 

doch nach mehreren Angstphasen klappte es immer besser...  und es nahm langsam Form an.

 


dann der Erfolg vom Samstag... 


 


haben wir nicht ein erholsames Hobby ?      

 

am Montag möchte ich die Folie einbringen.


----------



## Annett (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo Jochen.

Erholsam??  Sieht eher aus wie fertig für die Dusche-samt Klamotten! 
Der Wasserfall wird am Ende sicherlich richtig gut, so wir Ihr Euch ins Zeug legt! 
Respekt und weiterhin viel Erfolg dabei!


----------



## Keep (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Jochen, hau rein!!! Hab mich heute im Baumarkt GEGEN die Steinfolie entschieden und werde auch etwas aus dem Hut zaubern!!! Dein Ergebnis wird nicht ganz unwichtig, wie ich es mache, bin nämlich ziemlich gespannt auf das Ergebnis!!!

@ll: Mein "Rohbau" des Teiches und des Wasserfalls sowie meine Ausgangslage seht ihr hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2857


----------



## Kalle (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hi Jochen,

ja mit nen Baggerchen ist das ja einfach         

Aber man sieht...... Schaut schon jetzt Klasse aus  


Grüße (auch an Anhang)

morphantro


----------



## jochen (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo,

erstmals Danke für eure Antworten,

gestern gings weiter...

zuerst habe ich eine künstliche Staustufe gebaut da mir die letzte beim Buddeln zu hoch wurde.

  

danach wurde die Folie der untersten Staustufe ( die schon vor einem Jahr gelegt wurde) mit Wasser gereinigt, damit der Wasserfall angebunden werden konnte

 

das Flies liegt, und wird nochmal glattgestreichelt... 

 

Klebestellen der PVC-Folie mit Aceton vorgereinigt...

 

und dann verklebt... bei ca 30 Grad muss das fix gehen, sonst wird der Kleber trocken... 

 

das Verlegen dauerte länger als gedacht, und als wir fertig wurden hatte ich kein Büchsenlicht mehr...

hier nun ein paar Fotos von heute.

die Folie liegt nun einen Tag...

 

das Wasser wird mit den Gartenschlauch in den oberen Teich gefüllt, den ich als Pflanzenfilter benutzen möchte...

 

und nun plätschert der Wasserfall zum ersten mal über die Folie... 

 

tja, und nun gehts zum Dekorieren...


----------



## Dr.J (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo Jochen,

ich bin echt beeindruckt und etwas neidisch.  

   Super Arbeit. Muss ich mir mal bei Gelegenheit LIVE angucken.


----------



## Kalle (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Servus ihr Franken und auch die anderen,  

schließe mich Dr. J an......

grüße

morphantro


----------



## Keep (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Ja alter Schwede...

Ich muss mein Projekt doch noch anders planen... das hat keinen Sinn, hab ich schon gesehen *lach*

Klasse Arbeit Jochen!!! Bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht...

Gruß René


----------



## jochen (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo,

Danke für die Blumen, aber das Schwerste, die Deko kommt noch.

Dann wird ja wohl das nächste Oberfrankentreffen bei mir sein... 

mit Begießung des Wasserfalles...


----------



## Kalle (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hi nochmal,

die Begießung deines Wasserfalls aber nicht mit Wasser....

  Da muß was andres her  

grüße

morphantro


----------



## Dr.J (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Wollte mich schon immer mal unter einen Bierfall legen.


----------



## jochen (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo,

Möchte mal wieder einen Zwischenbericht einstellen,
inzwischen schaut der Wasserfall samt Teich und Umgebung chaotisch aus, aber was solls, wo gehobelt wird da........ 

und so gings weiter,
da der Hang sehr steil ist _fing_ ich die Böschung mit einer Pallisate aus Basaltsteinen ab, das sie leicht nach rechts hängen ist gewollt, ich habe zu diesen Zeitpunkt nicht  ... 

 

für meine Deko verwende ich Basalt, Granit und Diabassteine die ich schon im ganzen Gartenbereich verwendet habe, diese drei Gesteinsarten passen denke ich gut zusammen...

 

Hier habe ich mal zur Probe etwas ausprobiert, das Wasser soll über den Polygonalplatten auf einen Eichenstamm plätschern, ab zur nächsten Staustufe, ob ich es so mache steht noch in den Sternen... 

 

Über diese Platte läuft das Wasser vom oberen Teich aus in den Wasserfall...

 

Die Platte habe ich mit Trasszement auf die Teichfolie verlegt, dann nochmals mit einer Folie überklebt, damit das Wasser gezwungen wird auch über den Stein zu laufen, hier kann man es denk ich erkennen...

 

An einer Stelle an dem das Wasser im Bachlauf fast eben fliesst, habe ich es so gestaltet das es unter den Steinen verdeckt läuft...

 

Und nach einen kurzen Moment, auf der anderen Seite wieder das Tageslicht erblickt... 

 

Diese Stelle kann man auch gut zum Beobachten und Unfugmachen benutzen... 

 


so, ich denke das reicht mal wieder,

@ Rene,

sorry das ich dir jetzt erst Antworte,
man sollte nix übers Knie biegen, und du wirst sicher auch einige Ideen haben.


----------



## jochen (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo,

am Wochende haben wir den Einlauf vom Wasserfall in den Teich gebaut.

Ich habe versucht den Wasserfall auch unterhalb der Teichoberfläche bis in einer Tiefe von 80 cm. mit Steinen weiter zu gestalten. 
Hier im Forum haben das einige User gemacht. Mir persönlich gefällt das sehr gut, ganz zu schweigen von den Fischen die das _Höhlenlabyrint_ sichtlich genießen.

Hier mal Bilder bevor das Wasser gefüllt wurde...

  

das Wasser läuft zum ersten mal über den Teicheinlauf, als Dämmung der Geräuschkullisse dienen zwei Eichenstämme...

  

hier ein Bild von der Baustelle, es kommt noch jede Menge Arbeit, die ich aber gerne mache...

 

wenn wir anschließend Das genießen können...

 

so das wars mal wieder...


----------



## Dr.J (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo Jochen,

Dein Wasserfall nimmt ja so langsam beieindruckende Formen an. Bin schon ganz neidisch, da ich ein Wasserfall-Fetischist bin. Freue mich schon auf die Einweihung.


----------



## Kalle (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo Dr J,

wir teilen deinen Fetischismus. Du bist nicht alleine.  

Grüße

Morphantro


----------



## jochen (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hey ihr Fetischisten,    

Ich hoffe so mitte August kann die Party steigen, schreibe dann per PN,
momentan hab ich REGENPAUSE beim Teichbau,
ein richtig schöner Landregen, kein Sturm.


----------



## jochen (1. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo,

das erste Wasser läuft,
habe heute den Probelauf gestartet, um zu schauen was ich noch für Änderungen machen muß, um den Wasser den richtigen Weg zu weißen.

Der obere Teich (soll ein reiner Pflanzenteich werden) den ich durch einer Pumpe speiße, dazwischen ein Spaltsieb.
Die Staustufen habe ich mit Polygonalplatten als Hintergrund verkleidet, davor kommen noch Natursteine als Deko.

 

Die beiden oberen Staustufen, mit _Minitunnel_ und Baumstamm als dritte Stufe. In den Staustufen habe ich Fertigzement  als Fundament verwendet, hat prima geklappt.    

 

Hier nochmal der Baumstamm, als dritte Staustufe, ich habe in mit Folie (auf der Folie ) beklebt um das Wasser über den Stamm zu leiten. Muss alles noch dekoriert werden.

 

Die vierte Staustufe habe ich mit Natuersteinen gestaldet die ich lange gesucht habe.


 


Als vorletzte Stufe vor dem Teich wollte ich, ein wenig Ruhe einbringen, das Wasser rinnt hier nur über einer Polygonalplatte,


  

So sieht momentan die Baustelle aus,

 


und hier noch mal die unteren Sufen wärend eines Gewitters,

 

und nun muss nur noch alles dekoriert werden... , Folie wegzaubern und aufräumen...


----------



## Klax (2. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo Jochen,

erstmal super Kompliement sieht echt Klasse aus    

Sag mal wo bekommt so geile Natursteinpatten her  
Ist das Schiefer  

Schade das ich hier auf der Pattform nicht früher war dann wäre mir
bei meinen Wasserfall einiger Ärger erspart geblieben  

Werde Deine Beträge weiter mit Spannung verfolgen 

viele Grüsse
Olaf


----------



## besulimaro (2. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Respekt!!!!!

Sehr schön! Jetzt will ich auch einen Bachlauf!!!!


----------



## Maulwurf (2. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Zum Bau des Bachlaufes ein paar Fragen.

1) Welche Alternative gibt es zum Baustoff Beton? 

2) Jochen, Du hast einmal noch Folie über den Stein geklebt (wie hast Du ihn darauf geklebt?), reicht es nicht den Stein in Beton zu setzen und auszufugen

3) Muß die Folie von der Quelle bis zum Teich durchgehend sein oder kann sie auch überlappend verarbeitet werden.


Danke sagt Der Maulwurf

PS: Wirklich toll geworden Dein Bach und nett, wie man ihn per Bild und Text mitwachsen sehen konnte


----------



## jochen (3. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo,

Danke für die Komplimente... 

Zu nächst muss ich dazu sagen, ohne dieses Forum wäre der Bau in einigen Bereichen auch in die Hosen gegangen.
Durch gezielte Fragen zur Technik, Pflanzfilter, und eben dieses Themas wäre ich nicht auf diesen Ideen gekommen.
Weiterhin habe ich viel in Themen über der Suchanfrage gelesen, die mir weitergeholfen haben die nicht speziell auf Bachlauf oder Wasserfall beschrieben sind. Zum Beispiel Ufergestaltung, Wasserverluste und und und...

Ich habe den Werdegang vom Bau des Wasserfalls dokumentiert, da ich gerne fotografiere, und vor allem anderen Usern durch Bilder weiterzuhelfen die  gerne auch einen Bachlauf bauen möchten.
Wenn das ein oder andere Kompliment kommt freue ich mich natürlich darüber... , über Bedenken oder Verbesserungsratschläge wäre ich auch erfreut, deswegen habe ich sofort nach der Arbeit gepostet um evtl. Baufehler noch zu ändern. 

Hier noch mal Antworten auf eure Fragen,

- Die Natursteinplatten sind aus Quarzit,

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quarzit

Man bekommt sie bei jeden guten Natursteinhandel, ich hatte das Glück das ich die Platten beim Abriß eines alten Hauses ergattern konnte, sie lagen einige Jahre als Fußboden im Flur.

Die Folie von der Quelle bis in den Teich zu verlegen, geht nur wenn der Bachlauf keine größeren Kehren macht.
In meinen Fall habe ich sie in verschiedenen Teilstücken gelegt und mit PVC Kleber geklebt. Nur zur Überlappung würde ich nicht raten da sonst die Kapillarwirkung eintreten könnte und somit ein größerer Wasserverlust entstehen kann.

An manchen Stellen habe ich die Folie einfach mit Zement verfugt um das Wasser über einen Hinderniss laufen zu lasssen, funktioniert sicher auch.
An den Stellen wo ich aber sicher sein wollte das alles Wasser über die Steine laufen soll habe ich verklebt. Ich benutzte das vielbeschriebene Innotec Adheseal um die Folie auf den Steinen zu kleben, hält ideal.

Als alternative für den Baustoff Beton, kommt vielleicht noch die Steinfolie in betracht.
Ich habe aber persönlich wegen der Verwendung von Beton keine Bedenken, ich habe den Bachlauf einen ganzen Tag gespült, dabei in die untersten Staustufe eine Pumpe gestellt um das Wasser vor dem Teich abzuleiten. Das Wasser hierfür habe ich aus einer Quelle genommen ich möchte ja nicht die städtische Wasserversorgung bereichern.


----------



## Kurt (10. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo Jochen,
auch von mir ein großes Kompliment - der Wasserfall gefällt!!!
Nur für meinen Geschmack sind die Staustufen etwas zu regelmäßig horizontal angelegt - das wirkt dann unnatürlich.
Zur Auflockerung könntest Du lose aufgelegte Steine als Hindernis einbringen.

Bis das Ganze verwachsen ist siehts sicher einmalig aus"!!!!

Schöne Grüße vom BOdensee
Kurt


----------



## jochen (12. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo Kurt,

Es freut mich das es dir gefällt, und Danke für den Verbesserungsvorschlag.
Ich werde es probieren wie von dir angeregt, die Staustufen noch etwas aufzulockern.
Momentan bin ich mit versteckten Leitblechen am basteln, um den Wasser eine andere Führung zu geben, damit der Wasserfall eine _zweite Quelle_ zwischen den großen Diabassteinen bekommt.


----------



## Kalle (11. März 2008)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Huhu,

sagt mal wird dieser Thread nie enden ?  

Der hier war das ausschlaggebende, daß ich stundenlang vor dieser Kiste saß und mich schließlich in diesem Forum anmeldete


   (Nur so nebenbei)    Leute das hier ist  KULT


----------



## jochen (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo,

hier ein kleines update, aus anderer Perespektive...


----------



## jochen (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo, 

und noch einige Details vom Juni 2008...

 ... ... 

und hier einige Ausschnitte im Verlauf des kleinen Wasserfalles von oben nach unten...

Das Wasser plätschert vom oberen Pflanzteich in die ersten Stufen...

 

über und zwischen dem Diabasgestein...

 

durch einen Minibachlauf in einer Kehre zu den mittleren Staustufen...

 

hinunter in den Teich...

 ...


----------



## Annett (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo Jochen,

ich weiß gar nicht, wann ich das alles zuletzt live gesehen habe.  
Es hat sich alles wirklich toll entwickelt. 

Schade, dass wir hier keine Berge für solche Konstruktionen haben. Aber dafür blieb uns beim Aushub der Presslufthammer erspart.


----------



## jochen (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hi Annett,

so langsam wird es,
 besonders das Teichumfeld hat in Sachen Pflanzenwuchs in diesen Jahr enorme Fortschritte gemacht.

In Live, könnt ihr euch das gerne wieder anschauen...


----------



## Annett (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo Jochen,

im Moment haben wir Erntestreß.... den Rest kannst Du Dir sicher zusammen reimen. 

Gerne schauen wir mal wieder bei Euch vorbei, wenn es die Zeit zuläßt. Mal sehen, ob uns/mich Kronach (im September?) wieder locken kann. 

Ein Platz auf dem Mähdrescher/Traktor ist für Euch übrigens immer frei.


----------



## jochen (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo,

nach vielfachen Wunsch ein paar Bilder...

nee, Spass bei Seite,
ich denke nach vier Jahren der Bauzeit kann ich schon mal einige Bilder vom Ist,-Zustand einstellen.

Aus der Bauwüste, (man betrachte die Bilder vom Themenstart...:shock,)
hat sich ein richtig wildes, grünes, nicht so hundertprozentig akurat... gepflegtes plätscherndes Kleinod gebildet.
Wir haben versucht den Wasserfall frei nach der Natur zu bauen, da darf dann schon mal das ein oder andere "Unkräutchen" zur Zierte dienen.
Es hat lange gedauert, bis alles wild eingewachsen war, aber ich denke die Mühe hat sich gelohnt.
Man muss bedenken das der Wasserfall nicht gerade sonnenverwöhnt ist, daher auch der Griff zu __ Hosta und Farn.

Leider kann man unsere Teichanlge sehr schwer im Ganzen fotografieren, da immer eine Seite beschattet, und die andere in der Sonne liegt, daher wurden die Bilder kurz vor einem Gewitter geschossen, und sind leider dadurch etwas düster...sorry.

Hier der gesamte Hang mit dem Wasserfall.

 ... 

als Quelle dient ein kleiner Teich mit etwa 800 ltr, der Teich wird auch genutzt indem er mit starken Nährstoffzehrern bepflanzt ist,
__ Schwertlilien, mittlerer __ Rohrkolben in kontrollierbaren Körben, und __ Wasserpest sind hier die Hauptpflanzen...

 

die oberste Stufe ist wild eingewachsen, hier beginnt der Wasserfall...

 

dem Wasserverlauf nach folgt ein Stück das mit Walderdbeeren eingewachsen ist,
die Erdbeeren verteilen sich entlang des gesamten Laufes und dienen nicht nur dem optischen Genuss...

 

an der zweiten und dritten Stufe haben die __ Funkien ihr Revier...

 

überall wächst der Farn durch die Ritzen der Wackersteine...

 

bevor der kleine Wasserfall in den Teich fliesst, ist eine Staustufe mit etwa 300 ltr.
 Hier lassen wir einfach wuchern..., die Minze scheint sich durchzusetzen, sowie eine flutente Unterwasserpflanze deren Namen wir nicht kennen, und auf dem Bild leider schlecht zu erkennen ist.

 

Nach etlichen tausend Flusskilometern...:__ nase gelangt das Wasser endlich in den Gartenteich...

 

so in vier Jahren gibts wenn Gott will wieder ein update...

ciao,

Jochen.

PS,

weia...

habe gerade gemerkt das der Bachlauf stark gedimmt war als ich die Bilder schoss, und somit wie ein Rinnsal wirkt, man kann den auch richtig rauschen lassen, dann wirkt das natürlich viel attraktiver, naja vielleicht beim nächten mal gibts dann Bilder mit etwas "Dampf".


----------



## jolantha (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hi, 
will ich auch haben so was Schönes !!!!!  Hab mir einige Bilder zum Nachbauen kopiert, vielleicht klappt es ja. Du erlaubst es doch, oder ???


----------



## gecko73 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

hallo jochen, habe gerade diesen thread endeckt...
muß sagen, anfangs war ich erst skeptisch wie das bei dir werden sollte, aber die letzten foto....wo alles grün ist....es sieht einfach megageil aus....ganz dickes kompliment für die umsetzung.
und allen anderen auch danke für die wertvollen tips, denk kann jeder was von mitnehmen.
also weiter so....und alles schön mit fotos untermalen

ich werde mit dem neubau des teiches mit wasserfall am donnerstag beginnen, heute heißt es material holen...

vlg andre


----------



## Majaberlin (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Boah - was für eine Entwicklung!!!! Das sieht ja sowas von natürlich aus, ich bin begeistert!
Ich bin kein Freund von diesen "aufgeräumten" Anlagen, und das nicht nur aus Faulheit, weil ich nicht gern Unkraut zupfe, sondern weil es einfach schön aussieht! Da darf auch schon mal ein "Wildkraut" wachsen. Der Übergang von "Unkraut" zu "Kulturpflanzen" ist ja fließend, was in Gartencentern oft teuer angeboten wird, reißen andere in ihren Gärten als "Unkraut" raus, soehe __ Goldrute, Nachtkerze, Bodencker ... da gibts ganz viele Beispiele.
Und ich habe mal hier bei unseren Freunden und Bekannten eine Umfrage gemacht, was ihnen besser gefällt (nur so als Besucher, nicht als eigene Anlage!) - und sie haben eindeutig alle für eine naturnahe Anlage gestimmt, wo die Steine nicht in Reih und Glied aufgereiht sind, sondern eher so eine Art kreatives Chaos herrscht . Ich werde auch versuchen, das so etwas "wild" hinzubekommen.  Und deine Anlage werde ich mir daher immer mal wieder ansehen!


----------



## shanana (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

ein super wasserfall!! und auch sein sehr schön gestalteter teich.
ein paar sachen werde ich eventuell auch verwenden


----------



## DbSam (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hut ab, ganz große Klasse 
Das wirkt auf den Bildern wirklich super natürlich. Und auch so herrlich "liederlich aufgeräumt", oder "aufgeräumt liederlich", also wie auch immer man das sieht.

Ich glaube wenn ich das nächste mal nach Kronach fahre, dann muss ich vorher dringend noch einen Besuchstermin ergattern...
Besonders würde mich auch die Langlebigkeit der diversen Klebereien und Basteleien interessieren. Die Sonne und der Frost sind ja unbarmherzig im Umgang mit den Materialien...



Gruß Carsten


----------



## jochen (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hi Carsten,

bis jetzt läuft alles noch ganz gut, Basteleien sowie Klebereien halten bzw. stehen noch.

Die Sonne sieht keine Folie, da gut kaschiert,
 aber der Frost ist natürlich hartnäckig, besonders im rauen Frankenwald.



> Ich glaube wenn ich das nächste mal nach Kronach fahre, dann muss ich vorher dringend noch einen Besuchstermin ergattern...



ne kurze PN vorher wäre hilfreich...

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## DbSam (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo Jochen,

natürlich würde ich mich vorher melden.

Hätte ich das früher gewußt...
Ich hatte mir in Kronach im Herbst 2008 aus beruflichen Gründen ein viertel Jahr lang die Abende im Hotel totschlagen müssen...
An einem Abend wäre Dein Teich bestimmt geöffnet gewesen...  


An die Folie allein habe ich weniger gedacht, eher an die Verklebungen Folie/Stein oder an das Holz und dessen 'Abdichtung' zur Wasserführung. Wie Du schon geschrieben hattest: Die Kunst ist es, mit relativ wenig Wasser viel Wirkung zu bekommen. Da sollte das meiste Wasser schon in der gewünschten Richtung laufen und sich nicht im Hintergrund bewegen...



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Turbo (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo Jochen

Wollte Euch nur kurz ein Kompliment zum gelungenen Bachlauf machen. 
Anfangs war ich recht skeptisch. Soooo viele Steine..........

Sieht super aus. 

Danke für die Dokumentation. Werde das eine oder andere bei meinem Bachlauf Projekt einfliessen lassen.


----------



## lotta (26. März 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Tolles Projekt und danke für die Tips...
Auch ich habe hier super Anregungen  erhalten ,
dafür möchte ich mich bei allen Verfassern herzlich bedanken
Vielleicht hat Jochen ja noch einmal, wenn das Wetter wieder schöner wird, 
aktuelle Fotos für uns?
Das wäre super!
Und vielleicht gibt es auch mittlerweile weitere Bach/Wasserfallbauer, 
welche hier noch Tips anfügen mögen 
Mich würde das auf jeden Fall, sehr interessieren


----------



## Annett (29. März 2013)

*AW: Bau eines Wasserfalles*

Hallo Jochen,

also ich würde mich sogar über aktuelle (Schnee?)Bilder freuen.
Ist doch mal was anderes. 
Wobei es langsam aber sicher, echt anfängt zu nerven.


----------

